
Hypothetical GiftCoin cryptocurrency - alhr
The main idea is to create a standard protocol for exchanging electronic gift certificates.<p>1 GiftCoin costs 1 USD. Always.<p>Privately signed GiftCoins can be issued by any company in the same way like eGift Cards, but only using unified system.<p>For example, Google GiftCoins, Amazon GiftCoins, Apple GiftCoins etc.<p>Bigger corporations may have an agreement to exchange GiftCoins directly on their servers.<p>Every GiftCoin contains encrypted public key of the owner. In order to change the owner, send a privately signed request to the corresponding server, to reissue the GiftCoin using a new public key.<p>Safe exchange of GiftCoins is possible with two privately signed requests of the owners.
======
prodoxx
Hey, man. I'm working on something like this. Hit me up, we can talk about it
more: [http://reggieescobar.com](http://reggieescobar.com)

------
dylanhassinger
good idea

